# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Những module thông dụng không thể bỏ qua

## niemdamme23

Những module thông dụng không thể bỏ qua

http://www.mediafire.com/?993ufxawe692sa2

Nguồn : http://thegioitinhoc24h.com và www.wan24h.net
Ghi chú : Ngoài ra tuyển tập 100 module hay dùng nhất 
+ Số lượng module quá lớn .Chúng tôi cung cấp link cho quý khách vào tải 

http://thegioitinhoc24h.com/forum/sh...E-JOOMLA-thong...

----------

